# Cyclist hit by grey Ford F350 longbed on Sonoma Mountain road #2



## cooltool (Feb 24, 2007)

Just wanted to take a moment to advise some of the local cyclists of an incident that occurred this last Saturday April 2nd. 

I wasn't cycling with my friend, but was informed by him after the fact. Apparently he was doing one of his normal routes up on Sonoma Mountain road when a truck came up from behind him, hit him, and then sped off. Unfortunately he was unable to get any or even part of a plate number. He does recall that is was a grey Ford F350 longbed though. 

Apparently the driver was continuously laying on his horn while approaching my friend. Then as he got closer, swerved, or simply got close enough to tag my friend right in the center of his back with the passenger side mirror. Then, he sped off!

Sorry for lack of detail, but hopefully this will keep everyone aware out there!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Really, I mean wtf is happening to the human conscience? 

When I ride I truly feel that 'no one truly wants to hit me' but in the last 2 years the stories are just getting absurd. 

As a cyclist and a driver, I have to admit a lot of us do some stupid things out there and while I have patience with some of this idiocy I see why drivers get irritated, especially since they don't get it. I shake my head more than once a week at what I see cyclists do. 

I have only encountered one bad incident in the last year and that was with the infamous white f350 blowing smoke and doing 60mph on stage road. While I didn't appreciate it, I was doubled up and I did not get over in time. Of course he was still way at fault. 

Stay safe and be careful.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of the latest craze from the diesel smoke spewing ******** in their over sized pick up trucks. The usual set up is go up one gear, lug it for better smoke screen and proceed to lay on the throttle while passing way too close for my comfort. Get a life.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

My friend made fun of me the other day (kiddingly of course) for getting a helmet mounted mirror. I feel a lot better with it on being able to keep my head straight ahead and glance quick to see whats behind me just so I know what course of action to take should I need to. 

Thankfully your friend is ok.


----------

